# component---alpine, phoenix, pioneer



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

im trying to find a good set of 6.5 component speakers, heres what ive looked at

Phoenix Gold OCTANE-ZR6.5 COMP 6.5" 150W Component Set $90 (not so great??)

Pioneer TS-C160R 6.5" REV Component Speaker Package $144.99

Alpine SPR-176A 6 1/2" R-Series Component Two-Way Speaker $134.99

heard good things bout the pioneers and alpines, i just want some feedback from ppl who have used them

they will be unamped for the time being, ive got an alpine head unit, 50watt max

thx


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

the infinity references are supposed to do decent on headunit power, which btw is closer to 22rms, not 50rms


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> the infinity references are supposed to do decent on headunit power, which btw is closer to 22rms, not 50rms



gah, srry, i meant to say 50 watts MAX, lol, ill edit the post, thx

ima stay away from the alpines, heard bad things bout them from too many ppl, i have infinities now, and theres no low bass, but they are coaxil, so, idk

thx tho


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

nothing that cheap and on so little power is going to have any low bass

check out cdt though, I've heard the cl-61a's do alright on headunit power, but they would really rather be amped


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

eds 
nice speakers for the money.....similar to cdts


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> nothing that cheap and on so little power is going to have any low bass
> 
> check out cdt though, I've heard the cl-61a's do alright on headunit power, but they would really rather be amped



i like the cdt's, add those to the list

also, Visonik VXC62 6-1/2" Component System, any good?


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

in general anything from the anaba group (visonik, audiobahn etc) is more show than go. just my $.02


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

CDT's or eD's will blow most stuff out of the water for the money


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

From what you listed...PGs 
There are other brands who will get you better quality for the $$ but you didnt really ask an "open" question, so I will stray away from being a "post whore" and list them...unless you want suggestions?


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

Azgrower said:


> From what you listed...PGs
> There are other brands who will get you better quality for the $$ but you didnt really ask an "open" question, so I will stray away from being a "post whore" and list them...unless you want suggestions?


i am very open for suggestions, i browse a lot of stores, so i see the same brands over and over, i am more than willing to here your suggestions, i need to find some new brands to look at

right now, its between the alpines and the cdt's and the PG's, but i am open for suggestions


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

91ser said:


> i am very open for suggestions,
> 
> right now, its between the alpines and the cdt's and the PG's, but i am open for suggestions


In that case...CDTs over the other two. Phoenix Gold does have a very nice HIGH END set, the Ti series, in which they have a 3 way set (9" driver, 3" midrange, 1" tweet) but thats over $1200! Some other brands to look at are....(and you prolly wont see these in many stores around town):

Resonant Engineering
Elemental Designs
Treo
Image Dynamics
Diamond Audio
Ground Zero
DLS
Adire
a/d/s


I know I have missed some good ones, but I am sure my fellow members will chime in where I left off (and I mean Kenwood or Rockford Fosgates either)


----------

